# 2014 MyLink Update



## mmaks1m (Jan 10, 2018)

i am also curious


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

They will only update the software in the radio if you are having problems and they can confirm the problems and the software update has a fix for those problems. If you are out of B2B warranty, they will charge you for the update. The software updates do not add any additional features, they only have bug fixes. You cannot add navigation to a non-navigation system. It's hardware, not software.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Dealers are ridiculously expensive.
There are $400 chinese radio replacements out there, but I heard they have their own issues.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

You can too add a nav radio to a non-nav car, just not thru a dealer. There's a thread around here that outlines what's needed.
Its just that techs are not allowed by GM to use their imagination when it comes to adding options to a car that it didnt originally come with. I guess GM doesnt want the liability that comes with people experimenting, probably due to someone in the past suing them. Thats their usual excuse. But who knows.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]
[h=1]How I did the MyLink Wire Harness[/h]
[h=1]MyLink Upgrade DIY[/h]
[h=1]How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN[/h]


----------

